# vacuum sealing bags versus jars



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I read where a lot of you vacuum seal rice, beans, etc. in mason jars. Is there any reason why you could not seal them in the plastic bag they come in, inside of a vacuum bag? The bags are not breakable like jars, have the name of the product on them, and the recipes for preparing them. 

Is there any reason why you couldn't poke a few holes in one end of the plastic bag, then seal in a vacuum bag and stack 'em up? Would it help to add a desiccant pack inside the vacuum bag?

I've got a lot of rice in the freezer and would love to have the space back.

So what do you think?
SBJ


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I vac seal the pokey things in mason jars and the rounder things in bags. I vacsealed my rice in bags for this reason. I would probably not seal a bag inside another bag, but dont have a good reason to give on that. I add dessicants to the mason jars I vac seal,and that is because the mason jars were all things I dehydrated myself and I wanted to make sure I did not miss any moisture.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I like jars because in the long run there are cheaper (I have them already) and jars sit on the shelves so much better then bags do with the set up I have. 

When I use bags I never leave the product in the original container. Mostly because I don't know what that material is or how long it will last. I'd hate to open a bag of rice in 5 years to find the vacuum bag is fine, but the plastic bag inside is deteriorating. Same when I use mylar bags....no original container used inside the bag.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the replies, I may have to try some both ways. Got plenty of jars and enough bags... Hadn't thought about pointy things making holes in the vacuum bag. That's a good thing to consider.

I did find a site where the poster poked a hole in the corner of the original bag before sealing it in a vacuum bag. He/she said they opened it 5 years later and it was good as new. That's reassuring although this rice will probably be eaten long before 5 years has passed. 

Gotta do something with it, deer season is here and I need that space.

Thanks again for your thoughts,
SBJ


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have some vac-sealed rice. Some lost their seal and some hasn't. Lately, I've been putting rice in pickle jars that have been washed in the dishwasher to remove the pickle smell, that is if I don't seal it in a 5 gallon bucket. The more spooked I get about the economy, the more rice I tend to buy!


----------

